# Travel Trailer or 5th Wheel on a budget...? Which one?



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey everyone in this forum... I'm a student in Austin and rent is ridiculously high here... I'm looking for a travel trailer or 5th wheel here is my criteria...

1) Must be 2003 or newer (the park I want to move said this... is there a reasoning for this or is it just to keep park clean?)

2) Must be 10,000 or less

3) Must be 29 ft or more

Well I see a lot of ads on craigslist but I'm not sure there are so many brands and types I'm overwhelmed... I just want something descent that has good resale value...I have no issues being in RV I have lived closed quarters before this is not an issue...Also any other suggestions being a complete NOOB to the RV world... Thanks for any help I sure do appreciate it!

:texasflag


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh forgot to add I would also prefer something with slide-outs


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Resale value on camper/trailer is about the same for various brands except for the Airstream, which is all aluminum (frame and skin) and last you a lifetime. Most (90%) of trailers have rubber roof and you can expect leaks after the first five years. It requires annual inspection and maintenance to caulk and seal any suspicious cracks before leaking takes place, which would cause expensive damage to interior. 
The better brand/more expensive trailer has all aluminum frame while the inexpensive ones have frame made of wood studs, which is ok if you only park it and do not tow it around. It does not stand up well to road vibration/shocks. Since you use it for full-time dwelling during college, likely four to six years, it may be the best way to go dollar wise. Check out those FEMA trailers on auction sales. A friend of mine bought two (30') last months for $2,300 each. These do not have water/gray/black tanks for camping and have home toilets instead of RV toilet, which is a good thing to have since you stay at trailer park with full hook up. This type should serve you well during your college years and you probably will get $1,000 back six years later when you sell it. 
For your use, check the trailer's a/c thoroughly before purchase. Roof mount a/c is very expensive....about $700 plus labor for installation. If it goes out, replace it with window unit, which is as low as less than half that cost and you can easily install it yourself. Window unit is also much quieter than those roof top units.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Look at the used lots like the RV Center at the first exit on 35N going into Georgetown TX. We picked up a used two year old 27' trade in that was in excellent condition for $12K. I'm sure you can find older ones and meet your budget target. The trailers that connect right to plumbing and sewer systems that don't have internal holding tanks are called "Park Models" as in trailer park. You can save a bit of money by looking for one of those too. Often they also lack a 12V electric system and invertor and hook right to AC power saving even more money.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/5thwheel/5th-wheel-trailers.php


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the replies! I have narrowed it down to a park model, I plan on finding one then adding wood floor and making it like a cool studio inside... this is the type I narrowed it down to and only 6500!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/rvs/3423990500.html


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

You better get with the park your planning on staying at before you buy a FEMA trailer to make they will allow it. 

Alot of the nicer parks are pretty particular about the trailers they allow in, especially if your going to be long term.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ducatibilt said:


> You better get with the park your planning on staying at before you buy a FEMA trailer to make they will allow it.
> 
> Alot of the nicer parks are pretty particular about the trailers they allow in, especially if your going to be long term.


yep, dont need any of them trailer park girls running around the outside.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

You ought to look for auction on those FEMA trailers. 
The one you showed on Dallas Craigslist is like the one my friend just got from auction for $2300.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

5ver or TT thats the question. I have owner both and lived in a TT in college. It had no slide but I was single and it was comfortable. The plus for a TT is you can tow it with a 1/2 ton in most cases. A 5ver you will have to have an expensive hitch and a 3/4 ton truck. A new RV depreciates at the rate of 12.5 % per year up to the 4th year. So at 4 years the unit should be worth 50% of the value when bought new. Things to look for when shopping is discolored ceiling, indicating a leak. In most cases leaks may never be repaired except with a complete new rubber roof and they are a little over $100/ft plus labor. Air conditionings last somehwere around 4-6 years, depending how much and how hard you run them. In our hot summers here, I have replaced 2 in the last 8 years. Prior to that my original Coleman unit lasted 11 years. Reason, the older units were made with better components. Units are easy to install if you have a little common sense and will cost you right at $800 for the unit, inner ceiling part and thermostat. Like Mas stated , a window unit would suffice and may be more efficient. Walk around and look for stress cracks. Look at the tires. Look in all the compartments, under the sink and look for leaks. Look at the carpet for water intrusion also. If it has a slide, run it in and out several times. Is it sliding smooth or jerky. Slide motors are upwards of $600 and the labor to install them puts the repair up over $1200. Does it align and seal when open and closed.Look at the slide out seals. Inspect and press on the walls around the windows to see if there are any rotten paneling due to a leak. Let your NOSE inspect the trailer also. Pet smells and tobacco smoke are very strong when the unit is closed up and are not easily removed. On the roof, look for fresh edpm putty or calk. The previous owner might be trying to hide a leak. I believe there are some honest folks out there selling RV's but there are also some folks who have a problem and want to unload their problem before they take a big price hit. Buying a trailer in a buyer beware market. Also google pre purchase RV checklist. Look at some new rvs first then go look at the ised ones. It will give you an idea what to look for. Good luck on your search. It should take at least 3-4 weeks to find the right one. FERG


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

check out PPL motor homes we bought our last one there and when sold broke even, I am not saying to buy there but there are acres of all types to view. I suggest that you go there and just make a day of it go in all of them and completly look thru them all. It is kinda like an rv convention where you can see tons of TT and motor homes, without a pushy sales person. I still go there on occasion to see what is new and possible do an upgrade.


----------

